

If you are serious about high performance check out varnish: - jacquesm
http://varnish.projects.linpro.no/

======
jacquesm
I'm currently running varnish on 3 machines and during load tests have seen as
much as 500 Mbit/sec / box, doing well over 2500 concurrent http connections
to each machine.

Server load while doing this: 0.25

